# Lawyer needed in Mexico, who speaks English



## DonnaBird2008today (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi, can anyone please recommend a lawyer in Mexico, who speaks English? Can pay with real estate in Oaxaca. Any leads are very much appreciated. Thanks. 3/4/08


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The US and British embassies often have lists of English speaking attorneys. If the lists aren't available online, give the consulates a call and ask if they have such a list.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree, my cousin used one of those lists and got a lawyer to help him with his FM3 that way, also made some great friends at the embassy.


----------



## DonnaBird2008today (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thank you! I'll contact the embassy! DonnaBird2008today*

Thanks for replying! (about finding a lawyer in Mexico)


----------



## pameladelafield (Mar 10, 2008)

DonnaBird2008today said:


> Hi, can anyone please recommend a lawyer in Mexico, who speaks English? Can pay with real estate in Oaxaca. Any leads are very much appreciated. Thanks. 3/4/08


What sort of law practice do you want? Try Henri Loridans who is from the U.S., an ex-pat living in Ajijic and practicing law in Ajijic. mexicolawcenter (dot) com, phone 376-766-3232.


----------



## DonnaBird2008today (Mar 5, 2008)

Looking for help with a probate/court/home problem; my father lived in Oaxaca, passed away, left me as executor. Thankyou!


----------



## pameladelafield (Mar 10, 2008)

Send Henri an email or call him. If he cannot handle probate especially in another state, maybe he can recommend a lawyer.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

you would be better off contacting your embassy/consulate[mexico city] for a lawyer in oaxaca where the property is .ajijic is far from where the property is. nothing against henri as i use his firm but that's because i live near him.
as an example: if the property in question were in san diego,would you seek the advice of a lawyer in chicago?


----------

